
Ask HN: Would you pay for a “boss as a service”? - kluck
I had the idea of providing the service of filling the role as a boss of someone else. This would help the person using the service to achieve his&#x2F;her goals, set deadlines and remind them of things to do, ask non-abvious questions and overall make sure, they get things done. Of course the service would not actually&#x2F;legally be the boss, just fill the role.<p>Do you think there is a need for such a service?<p>Would you pay for it? If so, how much per month?
======
Micoloth
Of course you have already thought about the part where for a person who tends
to procrastination, the whole point of having a boss is authority. There is no
authority if he is paying you, and if he can play that game in his mind, he
can proably also do it on his own.

But even assuming you have this sorted out, i wonder, how would you pull off
the "asking non-obvious questions" thing? You have to be smart AND knowing the
topic to make non-obvious questions. Do you plan to hire enough well-educated
people to cover all your clients needs? Or do it all by yourself?

In my opinion, there are enough problems out there that need to be solved.
What is the point of people creating new ones instead of solving something?

~~~
kluck
All good points. I was just wondering if there was a need for the service.
Haven't thought much about implementation yet.

There is a problem to be addressed, in my opinion. A lot of people need
pressure to get work done.

Think of "mentor" rather than "boss". Authority is important but even if one
has a "normal" boss this does not ensure things get done (or done fast).

